# New Cover Art: The Mark of Calth



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/the-mark-of-calth-continues.html



> Once again, Neil Roberts has surpassed himself. The crestfallen look of the legionaries speaks volumes about the struggle they’ve undergone in the grim caverns beneath the surface of that ruined planet. If you don’t know the story of how they got here, it’s all in Know No Fear.
> 
> We know they say that you shouldn’t judge a book by its cover, but we think you’ll agree that this is an excellent start.


----------



## Shurtgal (Apr 9, 2012)

Am I being stupid, or was this a previously unannounced book? Either way, pretty awesome cover!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is this the third of the Dan abnett Ultramarine trilogy, or second (not counting the games day unique)?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm assuming it means Unremembered Empire has been renamed, but that's just my guess.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This is likely _The Unremembered Empire_ but renamed into _The Mark of Calth_. Epic epic epic cover. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think this has a much better suited name for it.  And the cover is lovely but a bit cartonish perhaps?

*Edit*: No no, this is a novella by Graham McNeill. He said this on the blog. He's also doing an audio about the survivors of _The Outcast Dead_. 



> Then there's my audio drama, ‘Wolf Hunt’ – featuring two of the survivors from The Outcast Dead – and another story called ‘The Thief of Revelations’. Will we see more of Magnus? Almost certainly. Rogal Dorn? Would I like to see more of him? Yes, please. But that's your Heresy ration for now. Plenty to be getting excited about already without going too far into the distance.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Aside from Priests of Mars, I plan to return to the boys of Ultramar soon, with a fiendish tale of battle for survival in the pipeline for next year's schedule. It's all go here, I tell you. Okay, what else...? Raven Guard, yeah, I'd love to do some stuff with them, as I always have a real blast when I write them. Who doesn't love space ninjas? As to whether that'd be in Warhammer 40,000 or in the Horus Heresy... well, I have a corking idea for where to use them in the Heresy, but I think it would be equally cool to do something with the sons of Corax in the 41st millennium. Whether my crammed schedule will allow that is another matter. Hopefully.


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/you-asked-i-answered.html


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It better not be limited edition or some retarded event exclusive...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> It better not be limited edition or some retarded event exclusive...


Agreed. Getting sick of them.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> I think this has a much better suited name for it.  And the cover is lovely but a bit cartonish perhaps?
> 
> *Edit*: No no, this is a novella by Graham McNeill. He said this on the blog. He's also doing an audio about the survivors of _The Outcast Dead_.
> 
> ...


That says he is returning to 40k Ultramarines, doesn't say Heresy Ultramarines. Likely _Mark of Calth_ is Dan's coming HH novel renamed.


LotN


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure GM said his next UM book (in to 40K verse) was going to be a tale of survival. MoC is a HH book.


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I would bet this is Dans baby, that cover looks awesome. Will probably be a long wait for this one though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

More Dorn is always good.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

well after the mess that m' kar made survival is the best they can go for in the next 200 years, I also understood the astronomican is failing in the ultramar section, probably time to turn Robute his personal astronomican on again


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry, but I don't really understand.
What is about Mark of Calth?
The following of Know No Fear (Horus Heresy)? Or an other saga?

It's the baby of Dan or Graham?
And what is he Unremembered Empire?

Sorry if I ask too many question, but this book disturbs me!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Alhom said:


> Sorry, but I don't really understand.
> What is about Mark of Calth?
> The following of Know No Fear (Horus Heresy)? Or an other saga?
> 
> ...


I don't think that's been confirmed yet, they just tossed a cover art at us. I guess we'll have an explanation soon. I'm guessing it continues the _Know No Fear_ storyline, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks Bane_of_Kings, I wonder if it will be in Horus Heresy or not.
Because it'll be the third novel just for the Ultramarines, and I'm fed up of them...


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

It's definitely Heresy. Somewhere else it was said that it's a novella by McNeill.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Alhom said:


> Ok, thanks Bane_of_Kings, I wonder if it will be in Horus Heresy or not.
> Because it'll be the third novel just for the Ultramarines, and I'm fed up of them...


Really? What are the other two novels "just for the Ultramarines"?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

> Remember that my novella in Mark of Calth is just one of the stories featured...


Graham wrote this on his Facebook-page so I was RIGHT you guys. It will be another short-stories/novella anthology again but focused on the aftermath of Calth.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Graham wrote this on his Facebook-page so I was RIGHT you guys. It will be another short-stories/novella anthology again but focused on the aftermath of Calth.


Nice spot Forkmaster


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

mal310 said:


> Really? What are the other two novels "just for the Ultramarines"?


Battle for the Abyss (yeah yeah I know but it's about Ultra), Know No Fear and now this one.
Counter, Abnett and now McNeill. I'm not a fan when differents authors write on the same Chapter...

I need to see Imperial Fists, Death Guard, White Scars...

Angry Mode : Disengaged ^^


----------

